# All-NBA All-Jamal Team



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

PG - Jamaal Tinsley
SG - Jamal Crawford
SF - Jamal Mashburn
PF - Jamal Sampson
C - Jamaal Magloire

Injured Reserve: Amal McCaskill

I guess you can't really argue with the selections...


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Umm..

You win I guess... there's not much of a choice.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I guess you can't argue with that?


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

That actually would be a pretty good team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

PG - Kevin Johnson
SG - Kevin Ollie
SF - Kevin Garnett
PF - Kevin McHale
C - Kevin Willis

IR-Kelvin Cato


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I like the college teams in NBA thing, UNC and Georgetown owns all....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jason Williams/Frank Williams/Shammond Williams
Alvin Williams/Jay Williams/Mo Williams
Eric Williams/Corliss Williamson
Jerome Williams/Scott Williams
Aaron Williams


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

PG - Chris Whitney
SG - Chris Jefferies
SF - Chris Andersen
PF - Chris Webber, Chris Wilcox
C - Chris Bosh, Chris Mihm, Chris Kaman

IR - Christian Laettner


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

PG - Brian Cardinal
SG - Brian Scalabrine
SF - Brian Cook
PF - Brian Skinner
C - Brian Grant

IR - Kobe Bryant


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

PG - Mark Jackson
SG - Marko Jaric
SF - Mark Madsen
PF - Mark Blount
C - Mark Pope

IR - Sean Marks


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

PG - Marcus Banks
SG - Marcus Fizer
SF - Marcus Haislip
PF - Marcus Camby
C - Marc Jackson


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

PG - Eddie House
SG - Eddie Jones
SF - Eddie Robinson
PF - Eddie Griffin
C - Eddy Curry

IR - Eduardo Najera


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

PG - Mike James
SG - Mike Bibby
SF - Mike Miller
PF - Mike Dunleavy
C - Mike Sweetney

IR - Mike Wilks


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

PG - Michael Redd
SG - Michael Finley
SF - Michael Curry
PF - Michael Bradley
C - Michael Olowokandi

IR - Michael Doleac


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

PG - Allen Iverson
SG - Allan Houston
SF - Alex Garcia
PF - Al Harrington
C - Alan Henderson


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

PG - Lindsey Hunter/Reece Gaines
SG - Courtney Alexander
SF - Tracy McGrady/Tracy Murray
PF - Stacey Augmon

No center, but they can play a small lineup...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This would actually be a decent team....

PG: Andre Miller
SG: Reggie Miller
SF: Mike Miller
PF: Brad Miller
C: Oliver Miller

:yes:


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

G: Baron Davis
G: Hubert Davis
F: Ricky Davis
F: Antonio Davis
C: Dale Davis


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

:laugh: There are some brilliant posts in this thread. Very funny stuff!

I like this one: 



> PG - Lindsey Hunter/Reece Gaines
> SG - Courtney Alexander
> SF - Tracy McGrady/Tracy Murray
> PF - Stacey Augmon


:laugh: Lindsey, Courtney, Tracy, and Stacey... that's twisted.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Hmm, could you make an All-NBA team of players with names of US Presidents?

PG - Alvin *Adams*

SG - Bobby *Jackson*

SF - Richard *Jefferson*


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Hmm, could you make an All-NBA team of players with names of US Presidents?
> 
> PG - Alvin *Adams*
> ...


Small lineup:

Point Guard: Bobby *Jackson*
Shooting Guard: Vince *Carter*
Small Forward: Richard *Jefferson*
Power Forward: Maurice *Taylor*
Center: Briant *Grant*

Alvin Adams? No such player in the NBA.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> :laugh: There are some brilliant posts in this thread. Very funny stuff!
> 
> I like this one:
> ...


Yeah, I like that one too. I had to look it over a couple times before I got it.:uhoh:


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> PG - Lindsey Hunter/Reece Gaines
> SG - Courtney Alexander
> SF - Tracy McGrady/Tracy Murray
> ...


What about Casey Jacobsen?

That's a girl's name in Britain anyway..


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

C - Yao Ming
P...

Damnit.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> PG - Lindsey Hunter/Reece Gaines
> SG - Courtney Alexander
> SF - Tracy McGrady/Tracy Murray
> ...


Center: Loren Woods:grinning:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23</b>!
> C - Yao Ming
> P...
> 
> Damnit.


:laugh: :laugh: That's funny


----------



## Warriors4Life (Jan 1, 2003)

PG-Jason Hart
SG-Jason Williams
SF-Jason Richardson
PF-Jason Collins
C-Jason Voorhees


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Small lineup:
> ...


No Paul *Pierce*? :bsmile:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> No Paul *Pierce*? :bsmile:


I was thinking of that, then I got sidetracked by Jarvis Hayes, thinking he'd have a more recognizable name and then when I figured he was too small to play power forward, I shifted to Maurice Taylor just looking for a bigger man.

But yeah...Pierce should have been picked just to make the team better.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

PG Allen Iverson
SG Ray Allen
SF Allan Houston
PF Malik Allen

Small Lineup


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Small lineup:
> ...


t j FORD
ex-player norm NIXON
too many players with lastname JOHNSON
ex-player alvin ADAMS


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

There was also Michael Adams, if we want to use former players.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> 
> 
> t j FORD
> ...



Vince CARTER


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Warriors4Life</b>!
> PG-Jason Hart
> SG-Jason Williams
> SF-Jason Richardson
> ...


An Oaktown fan giving J Kidd no love?:no:


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

allen iverson
tracy mcgrady
vince carter
jermaine O'neal
ben wallace


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

*The Alliteration Team*

Dan Dickau
Mike Miller/Jim Jackson
Bruce Bowen/Gordan Giricek/Walt Williams
Stromile Swift/Jumaine Jones/Rodney Rogers
Dale Davis


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O2K</b>!
> allen iverson
> tracy mcgrady
> vince carter
> ...


Im sorry, I dont get it...:whoknows:


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

all weird first name team

pg - BARON davis
sg - BONZI wells-CUTTINO mobley-KOBE bryant
sf - RASHARD lewis-QYNTAL woods
pf - STROMILE swift-KWAME brown-AMARE stoudimire
c - ETAN thomas-JARRON collins

and many more so you guys name it


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Im sorry, I dont get it...:whoknows:


This year's Eastern All-Star Team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

ALL JJ Team

Joe Johnson
Jim Jackson
Jumaine Jones
Jared Jeffries
Jerome James

6th Man: James Jones


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RapsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> This year's Eastern All-Star Team.


Perhaps you didnt realize the trend of this thread?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

All last-name-is-next-guy's-first-name-sorta team:

Jason Williams
William Avery
Avery Johnson
John Thomas
Tom Chambers

Mind you 4 of these guys aren't in the NBA anymore. :dead:


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

PG - ????
SG - Gerald Wallace
SF - John Wallace
PF - Rasheed Wallace
C - Ben Wallace.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The All-Short Name-Team

TJ Ford(6 Letters)
Bob Sura(7 Letters)
Rick Fox(7 Letters)
Nene(4 Letters)
Yao Ming(7 Letters)
________________
Combined 31 Letters


The All-Long Name-Team

Stanislav Medvedenko(19 Letters)
Aleksandar Pavlovic(18 Letters)
Clarence Weatherspoon(20 Letters)
Nikoloz Tskitishvili(19 Letters)
Radaslav Nesterovic(18 Letters)
____________________
Combined 94 Letters


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Perhaps you didnt realize the trend of this thread?


I did realize. I didn't do that team. I was just stating what the team was supposed to be.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Can someone make a Robinson and Smith Team.


----------



## jiggy1380 (Jun 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23</b>!
> C - Yao Ming
> P...
> 
> Damnit.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

thats hilarious


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> all weird first name team
> pg - BARON davis
> sg - BONZI wells-CUTTINO mobley-KOBE bryant
> sf - RASHARD lewis-QYNTAL woods
> ...


UDONIS Haslem, POPEYE Jones, DWYANE Wade, SPEEDY Claxton, BIMBO Coles.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I would love to make an Antoine, Antawn, Antwan, Anton, Antowain, Antwain, Antwon team! That name has so many versions, too bad there aren´t enough NBA players to fill a roster...


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> 
> 
> UDONIS Haslem, POPEYE Jones, DWYANE Wade, SPEEDY Claxton, BIMBO Coles.


Since when is Dwayne a weird name?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Since when is Dwayne a weird name?


Wouldn´t be weird if it wasn´t spelled DWYANE. You have to admit that DWYANE is a weird name, even though it is pronounced exactly the same as Dwayne...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The All "Never been to the playoffs" Team

Steve Francis
LeBron James
Lamar Odom
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Elton Brand


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> Can someone make a Robinson and Smith Team.


Well, you have to use retired people I think...

Larry Robinson(Remember him:uhoh: ?)
Eddie Robinson
Glenn Robinson
Cliff Robinson
David Robinson

Kenny Smith
Steve Smith
Joe Smith
Charles Smith
Jabari Smith


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

All-Jones team:

PG Damon Jones
SG Eddie Jones
SF Jumaine Jones
PF Popeye Jones
C ...

All-Jackson team:

PG Mark Jackson
SG Stephen Jackson
SF Jim Jackson
PF Marc Jackson
C ...

Not many centers in the league, let alone ones with names... :no:

What about an All-Law-Firm team, where if you read the players last names it sounds like a law firm?

PG Doug Overton
SG Steve Smith
SF George Lynch
PF Melvin Ely
C Shawn Bradley

Overton, Smith, Lynch, Ely, & Bradley.

What about an All-Irish-and-Scottish-names team?

PG Jeff McInnis
SG Tracy McGrady / Michael Finley / Aaron McKie
SF Pat Garrity / Walter McCarty
PF Troy Murphy / Elden Campbell
C Todd MacCulloch / Amal McCaskill

The All-NBA All-Consonants team:

PG ... 
SG Jiri Welsch ?
SF Wally Szczerbiak
PF Nikoloz Tskitishvili
C Jake Tsakalidis 

And as for funny names... how about Ben "Handlotion" Handlogten of the Utah Jazz?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Center: Loren Woods:grinning:


How could I forget? Same with the Casey Jacobsen one... but Casey can be both, still good though.

Any NBA-ers named Haley?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

All last names that are also first names team:

Team 1:

PG - Steve Francis/Jason Terry/Mike James/Bryce Drew
SG - Ray Allen/Courtney Alexander/Jon Barry/Voshon Lenard
SF - Rashard Lewis/Tim Thomas
PF - Kenny Thomas/Maurice Taylor/Malik Allen
C - Kurt Thomas/Jerome James/Michael Stewart

Coach: Lawerence Frank
GM: Isaiah Thomas

Team 2:

PG - LeBron James/Gary Payton/Steve Blake/Terrell Brandon
SG - Paul Pierce/Brent Barry/Josh Howard/Lucious Harris
SF - Donyell Marshall/Darius Miles/Deavan George
PF - Kenyon Martin/Troy Murphy
C - Juwan Howard/Etan Thomas/Keon Clark

Coach: Eddie Jordan
GM: Don Nelson


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

All name-is-a-colour team:

PG - Willie Green/Devin Brown
SG - Kedrick Brown
SF - Rodney White
PF - PJ Brown/Kwame Brown
C - Jahidi White

Coach: Larry Brown


I can't believe there's no 'Black's in the NBA!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Khalid El-Amin
Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Kareem Abdul-Jabbar

6th man: Nik Caner-Medley 

That would be an outstanding ballclub.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> The All-Long Name-Team
> 
> Stanislav Medvedenko(19 Letters)
> ...


Mutombo would be more than that combined if you would use his whole name.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> All name-is-a-colour team:
> 
> PG - Willie Green/Devin Brown
> ...


i remember there was one player on the mavericks named rolando BLACKMAN, an excellent player back in the 80's on a high-scoring dallas team who now is an assistant with the mavs, originally from panama.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Midget's

Muggsy Bogues
Spudd Webb
Earl Boykins
Darrell Armstrong
Allen Iverson(No way he's 6 Feet Tall)

vs.

The Big Men

Manute Bol
Shawn Bradley 
Gheorghe Muresan
Yao Ming
Rik Smits


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Midget's
> 
> Muggsy Bogues
> ...


Where's TJ?


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Midget's
> 
> Muggsy Bogues
> ...


what about MID-SIZE versus BELOW-AVERAGE ?

The Average-sized Men

Air Jordan
Dr. J
Lebron
T Mac
Kobe
Vinsinity

vs.

The Below-averaged Sized Men

Glove
Franchise
B Diddy
Jerry West
Sir Charles
Earl Monroe


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

All Car team:

PG - Carlos Arroyo
SG - Vince Carter
SF - Carmelo Anthony
PF - Caron Butler
C - Carlos Boozer

6th Man: Brian Cardinal


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Mutombo would be more than that combined if you would use his whole name.


Dikembe Mutombo Mpolondo Mukamba Jean Jacque Wamutombo (48 letters)

Yeah, that's a long one. So long I decided I would let my word processors character counter do the work for me!


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

You know, someone should do a playoffs with all the same first name teams. Set up polls with two teams facing off with each other. That would be sweet. I would do it my self.... but i'm lazy.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> All name-is-a-colour team:
> 
> PG - Willie Green/Devin Brown
> ...


Then how about:

Michael Redd
Blue Edwards



> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> Khalid El-Amin
> Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf
> Tariq Abdul-Wahad
> ...


Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Boris Diaw-Riffiod
Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje
Nazr Mohammed?

The All-Job Team

Vin Baker
Caron Butler
Steven Hunter
Brian Cook
Derek Fisher
Travis Outlaw
Derrick Coleman
Anthony Peeler
Jamison Brewer
Maurice Taylor
Antoine Walker
Ron Artest (!)
Carlos Boozer (!!)

The All-Important People Team
Brian Cardinal
Mark Pope
Tayshaun Prince
Earl Boykins
Brevin Knight

See if you can work this one out:

Willie Green
Dan Dickau
Avery Johnson
Dikembe Mutombo
Rodney Rogers
Rod Strickland
Raja Bell
Keith Van Horn


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

The Batman Sound Effect Team:

PAU! Gasol
Chris BOSH!
YAO! MING!
DeSagana JOP!
ZARKO! Cabarkapa
ZACH! Randolph
Ruben BOUMtje-BOUMtje


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

LOL man this has turned into a a great thread, the all-batman sound effect team???  
and all-job team is cool too/

35 and over team
----------------------
Head Coach / Player: Avery Johnson

Depth Chart

PG: Gary Payton, Darrell Armstrong, Mark Jackson, Rod Strickland
SG: Reggie Miller, Kendall Gill
SF: Cliff Robinson, Toni Kukoc
PF: Karl Malone, Derrick Coleman
C: Vlade Divac, Deeeeek Mutombo



IR: Kevin Willis, Scottie Pippen. Elden Campbell

cuts: Stacey Augmon, Corie Blount, Michael Curry, Ervin 'Magic' Johnson, Olden Polynice, Ho Grant, Scott Williams, Bimbo Coles

yes I do like my PGs


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

*and before the next guy*

of course now I get to do the high-schoolers

Starting 5

PG - Lebron James
SG - Tracy McGrady
SF - Kobe Bryant
PF - Kevin Garnett
C - Jermaine O'Neal

Bench
Darius Miles
Stephen Jackson (well he didn't actually play college)
Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry
Kwame Brown
DeSagana Diop
Jonathan Bender


haha almost forgot bron
I'd probably play TMac at 1, start Eddy, and bring James off the bench for balance.... too many bigs..


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

behold of an asian invasion next season, yuta tabuse (yes that little 5-6 japanese pg in nuggets' training camp) is currently playing on an aba long beach team featured dennis rodman, and has said he will be back for try out next year (i wont be surprise if he come back with so many color on his hair ), mengke bateer, chen hsin-an (best player in taiwan who was in kings' training
camp for 2 consecutive year but never made it), ha seung jin (as all of you know, he is 7-4 and 310, pride of korea, might even be a lottery in coming nba draft), zhu fang-yu (argubly the best swingman in whole asia)


pg yuta tabuse
sg chen hsin-an
sf zhu fangyu
pf ha seung jin
c yao ming

bench

mengke bateer
wang zhi zhi


this is about the best you can get from whole asia, and i dont think this team can even beat a division 2 college from the states.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> The Batman Sound Effect Team:
> 
> PAU! Gasol
> ...


This is the greatest and best post in the history of BasketballBoards.net.


----------



## Luedacris (Oct 12, 2003)

> Stanislav Medvedenko(19 Letters)
> Aleksandar Pavlovic(18 Letters)
> Clarence Weatherspoon(20 Letters)
> Nikoloz Tskitishvili(19 Letters)
> Radaslav Nesterovic(18 Letters)


Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje(19 letters)


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Some very creative ideas so far in this thread.

:greatjob:


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> This is the greatest and best post in the history of BasketballBoards.net.


Thanks! 

Guess you could also add
WANG! Zhizhi and
Darvin HAM!


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

To the All-Job Team you can also add Andrew DeClercq and Mark Pope.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


How did you not have him in the first place? I mean for God's sake, HIS NAME is WANG!!!!! WANG DAMMIT!!!! WANG!!!!!!!!

He deserves a team of his own!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> See if you can work this one out:
> 
> Willie Green
> ...


please tell me...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: and before the next guy*



> Originally posted by <b>patticus</b>!
> of course now I get to do the high-schoolers
> 
> Starting 5
> ...


 No love for Rashard Lewis!


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> The Batman Sound Effect Team:
> 
> PAU! Gasol
> ...



This kicks *** on so many levels. Is it cool with you if I drop it in my sig?






Mine:


PG: Derek Fisher
SG: Derek Martin
SF: Derek Harper
PF: Derek Anderson
C : Derrick Coleman

Ran out of Dereks. DA is now the smallest PF in league history.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: and before the next guy*



> Originally posted by <b>patticus</b>!
> of course now I get to do the high-schoolers
> 
> Starting 5
> ...


Patticus, you left out Amare Stoudemire, Rashard Lewis, Al Harrington, DeShawn Stevenson, Kendrick Perkins and Travis Outlaw.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

holy crap, i suck

i should be banned from the board...

take into account i posted at 4am 

kendrick and outlaw would be cuts though


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: The Batman Sound Effect Team rivals the Original Dream Team for greatest team of all time!


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Basketball Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> This kicks *** on so many levels. Is it cool with you if I drop it in my sig?


I would be honoured.

As long as you don't take the credit for it!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

!!!


> The Batman Sound Effect TeamAU! Gasol
> Chris BOSH!
> YAO! MING!
> DeSagana JOP!
> ...


A Quote Hall Of Fame should be created to include this legendary quote, it is pure brilliance!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

All-outer-space-sci-fi players

*Zoran* Planinic
*Zarko* Cabarkapa
*Keon* Clark
*Darko* Milicic
*Zeljko* Rebraca

6th man:
Sam Cassel (real alien)


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

All food team

Derek *Fish*er
Kerry *S*kittles
John *Salmon*
Darvin *Ham*
Eddy *Curry*

bench:
Ndudi *Ebi* (Ebi = shrimp sushi)
Michael *Curry*


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> All-outer-space-sci-fi players
> 
> Zoran Planinic
> Zarko Cabarkapa
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## daveybreitz (Dec 17, 2003)

*All criminal squad*

pg Jason Kidd
sg Kobe Bryant
sfLatrell Spreewell
pf Rasheed Wallace
c Zach Randolph


----------



## Adonal 31 Foyle (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> All food team
> 
> Derek *Fish*er
> ...


You could use some Adonal *Foyle* to preserve that food in the fridge.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

*digs this thread up from deep under the earth*

It's alive!

Looking back at how it started, thanks to John the Cool Kid for running with it.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy:*
> PG - Lindsey Hunter/Reece Gaines
> SG - Courtney Alexander
> SF - Tracy McGrady/Tracy Murray
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## nikeflightz (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> Willie Green
> Dan Dickau
> Avery Johnson
> ...


lemme guess...

WILLIE green
dan DICKau
avery JOHNSON
DIKembe mutombo
RODney rogers
ROD strickland
raja BELL??? (i never called one a bell before)
keith van HORNY


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

PG - sam cassell
SG - reggie miller
SF - shawn marion
PF - donyell marshall
C - calvin booth

guess.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

haha lovin that food team!


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> all weird first name team
> 
> pg - BARON davis
> ...


Mamadou N'Diye
Moochie Norris


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm lovin the batman sound effect team, but the job team needs much more credit. This thread brought out the brilliant posters for sure. 

And how is Kobe (japanese steak) bryant not on the food team.

I'm just dying to make a team.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

The Batman sound effect team is my favorite post ever on this site.



> The Batman Sound Effect Team:
> 
> PAU! Gasol
> Chris BOSH!
> ...


JazzMan makes it to the bbb.net Hall of Fame for that post, easy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*The All Wildlife Team* 


PG - Jason *Squid*
SG - Paul *Deer*ce
SF - An*swan* Walker
PF - Tim *Skunk*an
C - *Cow* Ming

Bench

G - *Ducky* Atkins
F - Rick *Fox*
G - Tony *Elk*
G - *Shark* Madsen
F - Zac Ran*dolphin*
C - Shaquille O'*Seal*


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> The All Wildlife Team
> 
> 
> PG - Jason Squid
> ...


...

At first I was :| :| :| 

But then... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Zach Randolphin.. Shaquille O'Seal... Shark Madsen... :laugh: nice work!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> ...
> 
> At first I was :| :| :|
> ...


I had the same exact reaction :laugh:


----------



## nikeflightz (Apr 1, 2004)

Rafer Alston
Flip Saunders
Ronald Murray
Richard Hamilton


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> PG - sam cassell
> SG - reggie miller
> SF - shawn marion
> ...


the all hideous team


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nikeflightz</b>!
> Rafer Alston
> Flip Saunders
> Ronald Murray
> Richard Hamilton


Skip, Flip, Flip, Rip:yes:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

The All "Two Letter" Team

PG- TJ Ford/JR Bremer/BJ Armstrong
SG- BJ Armstrong/AC Green
SF- AC Green/JR Rider 
PF- JR Rider/PJ Brown
C- PJ Brown

Coach: PJ Carlisimo

The All "The _______ Nickname" Team

PG- The Glove/ The Franchise
SG - The Answer/ The Truth
SF - The Matrix
PF - The Mailman/ The Worm
C- The Dream/ The Admiral/ The Dynasty

Coach: The Zen Master

The All "Smoked Out" Team

PG - Damon Stoudemire
SG - JR Rider
SF - Lamar Odom
PF - Rasheed Wallace
C- Kareem Abdul Jabbar

Honorable Mention: Corie *Blount*, Mark *Blount*, Manute *Bol*


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

lol:laugh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pg - Stoudamire
SG - Kobe/ Jayson Williams(manslaughter guy)
SF - Eddie Griffin/Artest/Bonzi
Pf - Sheed/Randolph/ Anthony Mason
C - Any suggestions

4 of those players played for Jailblazers last yr


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Pg - Stoudamire
> SG - Kobe/ Jayson Williams(manslaughter guy)
> SF - Eddie Griffin/Artest/Bonzi
> ...


"Manslaugter guy" as you refer to him as, was definitely a Center, not a SG.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> "Manslaugter guy" as you refer to him as, was definitely a Center, not a SG.


lol oops, i meant to hav him as a C, was thinking of Jay Williams (i no he a Pg) my bad, typo.. So hoo else crooks


----------



## nikeflightz (Apr 1, 2004)

the all-bust team

g - antonio daniels
g - jay williams
f - danny ferry
f - joe smith
c - mike olowkandi

honorable mention: allen iverson, raef lafrentz, and basically everyone from the 1997 draft and the 2000 draft


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nikeflightz</b>!
> the all-bust team
> 
> g - antonio daniels
> ...


Yeah... Allen Iverson was huuuuge bust. He may be the first bust ever to be a perenial all-star and former MVP...as well as scoring champ of the league.

Steve Francis who you don't have listed here would love to bust that bad...

bust bust bust bust


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

what> steve francis? for one kinda bad season?
go look at his career stats and all-star games.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

as good as the job team is, its not that surprising. thats where a lot of these anglo-saxon names came from, such as butler, mason, chandler, even smith (blacksmith) etc.. you'd adopt the last name of your profession.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

C - Wilt Carsares Chamberlain
PF - Amaré Carsares Stoudemire
SF - Julius Carsares Erving
SG - Michael Carsares Jordan
PG - Earvin Carsares Johnson


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> The Batman Sound Effect Team:
> 
> PAU! Gasol
> ...


The post that started it all...


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

more than 5 pages on this. Do u have a life n e one here?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> more than 5 pages on this. Do u have a life n e one here?


8 pages. Can u count?


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Has to be the best thread ever.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Wow, this thread is back..  

JazzMan's post was the funniest thing I've ever seen on this site. Well, it's a close tie with Ballatician's infamous "plaka plaka" post.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> PG - Brian Cardinal
> SG - Brian Scalabrine
> SF - Brian Cook
> ...


Scalabrine could become the tallest SG in the league


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

I still like my all-star alcoholic team

PG Jamison BREWER
SG Vacancy
SF Jonathan BENDER
PF Carlos BOOZER
C Vacancy


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> *The All Wildlife Team*
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: Right up there with that Batman sound effect team.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> The All "Smoked Out" Team
> 
> ...



Coached by "Stoner" Sam Perkins (He was too smooth to ever get caught-but we all knew anyways.)


----------



## spursfan50 (May 9, 2003)

Oh man, funniest thread ever. I especially like JazzMan's :laugh: 

The All-Religious Figure Team

PG - *God* Shammgod
SG - *Luke* Jackson
SF - Brian *Cardinal*
PF - Mark *Pope*
C - *Christian* Laettner, Nazr *Mohammed*

This may be a bit of a stretch, but it's the best I could come up with.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spursfan50</b>!
> This may be a bit of a stretch, but it's the best I could come up with.


Good stuff, good stuff...


PG: Brent Barry
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Corey Maggette
PF: Matt Bonner
C: Eddy Curry

lame, I know... but anyone guess what it is?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Brevin Knight
Royal Ivey
Tayshaun Prince
Uhh... Sacramento Kings?


lol this is getting tough...


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Good stuff, good stuff...
> ...



I give up, what is it.:whoknows:


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Brevin Knight
> Royal Ivey
> Tayshaun Prince
> ...


Here's all I can do to help.


:king: 

:allhail:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I give up, what is it.:whoknows:


Double consonants...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Coached by "Stoner" Sam Perkins (He was too smooth to ever get caught-but we all knew anyways.)


sleep sam was a stoner to the fullest, no denyin that


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

The All-Money Team

PG - Marcus Banks
SG - Royal Ivey
SF - Willie Green
PF - Laron Profit
C - Sean Marks


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

PF - Jermaine *O'Neal* 

C - Shaquille *O'Neal* 

The *O'Neal* brothers. Ownage, or should I say, *O'Neal*age


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ROFL @ double constants
that is so lame its hilarious


----------



## spursfan50 (May 9, 2003)

Got another one.. 

The All-Nature Team

PG - Eric Snow
SG - Royal Ivey
SF - Qyntel Woods
PF - Malik Rose
C - Loren Woods


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

The All-bird team

Apologies, these are quite bad

Kenyon Martin
Stromile Swift
Sean Rooks
Michael Puffin
Jay Williams
Curtis Pochard
Matt Lapwing
George Fynch
Kareem Thrush
Willie Greenshank
Eric Snowy-owl
Nenad Ostrich
Dwyane Wader
Tyronn Curlew
Stilt Palacio
Mike Booby
Justin Reed-Warbler
Derek Kingfisher

And, yes, I did used to be a birdwatcher.


The All-Bad-Guy team

(And these are even worse)

Travis Outlaw
Tamar Slayer
Sean Marksman
Ron Mercenary
Jason Kiddnapper
George Lynchmob
Sebastian Unfair
Keith Bogeymans
Dajuan Wanker

:uhoh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> The All-Bad-Guy team
> 
> (And these are even worse)
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

